# EPA



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wondering about how people here feel about the EPA. My neighbor had solar panels installed a few days ago, partly because she thinks it a green thing to do. But she voted for Trump. Now, I really like the EPA because they're responsible for protecting our air, water, environment, etc. I told her to google Scott Pruitt, who was confirmed today along party lines as head of our EPA. Thoughts?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I suppose time will tell on Pruitt, but I don't believe that Trump and his group will be able to eliminate the EPA. It has too favorable rating among citizens in general. I do suspect that standards will be loosened however. I suspect how one feels about that will go along party lines, along with so many other things these days.

As a fisherman, I'm a bit concerned about what will happen with water quality standards. As this past summer showed, we already have enough issues with algae blooms and questionable wastewater standards.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This is really crossing the political lines. Time to shut-er-down.


----------

